

Introduction to BigObject and In-Place Programming Framework - chenyuanjen
http://www.slideshare.net/BigObject/introduction-to-bigobject-and-inplace-programming-framework

======
chenyuanjen
slides update on Aug 4. Also released command line tool and db loader on
[http://github.com/macrodatalab](http://github.com/macrodatalab)

